# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  ما الجديد في أندرويد 4.3؟

## bmjsoft

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
هنا بإذن الله تجد أهم الإضافات في الأندرويد 4.3
* دعم الطاقة المنخفضة للبلوتوث
 * دعم بلوتوث 1.3
 * تحسين OpenGL ES 3.0
 * تحسينات للمستخدم أو المستخدمين
 * إرسال شبه إجباري للأخطاء البرمجية
 * تحسين لوحة الإتصال
 * إعادة بناء الكاميرا
 * قدرة على دعم تصوير 4K / غير أكيد بعد للأس فور
 *العديد من التحسينات الأمنيةوتحسينات في الأداء
 * تحسين بحث الواي فاي
 * دعم خمس لغات جديدة
 * تحسين إدارة الحقوق الرقمية (DRM) واجهات برمجة التطبيقات
 * دعم العربية من اليمين إلى اليسار (RTL)
 * تحسين لوحة القفل    
منقول للفائدة

----------


## mr.tatoo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## max_11

تسلم اخي

----------

